
Apple shuts all stores around the world – except in China - KerryJones
https://mashable.com/article/apple-stores-closed/
======
vikramkr
Key point the headline glosses over but is contained in the article body -
they'd already closed stores in China and are slowly reopening them as the
virus subsides in the country. I get that mashable is looking for clicks and
that the title is not false and doesn't say anything that is untrue, but it's
one of those titles that manages to convey a million mistruths without saying
anything directly. Apple is shutting down everywhere except where it's worst-
why? Well speculate based on whatever your preconceived biases are! The
disease isn't bad and it's just for show from apple. Or the disease is
terrible and China is an evil authoritarian hellhole that is preventing people
from responding appropriately. Whatever it is, the title promises juicy
details - just click here! It's pretty insidious.

In case it's changed later the original title of the mashable link was "Apple
shuts all stores around the world – except in China"

